# First day at the range..



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a used Weatherby Vanguard in .223, and I must say I'm very pleased with my purchase! This is the 3 shot group. The last and highest shot was rushed to get it off before the cease fire, or it would have been better.









100 yards, oh and the bottom right shot was from when I was sighting it in!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice Iv heard good things about those rifles.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah me too. That is a keeper. I hope you dialed it up off the bullseye a bit when you were done and shot it again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome shooting and congrats on the new gun. Weatherby gets high marks from everyone I know that owns one.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, and youngdon, I did not do that! For what reason should I of?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> Thanks guys, and youngdon, I did not do that! For what reason should I of?


I think he is saying you want to sight it in a little high so that you have no holdover at 200 yrds or so. I usually have mine sighted in about an inch high at a hundred.
Depends on caliber


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

singlesix said:


> I think he is saying you want to sight it in a little high so that you have no holdover at 200 yrds or so. I usually have mine sighted in about an inch high at a hundred.
> Depends on caliber


----------

